# My PIMP new place... never too much pink;)



## Tinkee-Belle (Jul 17, 2008)

Ok so i have been living in this basement suite for awhile (in my parents house) and decided to redo it.  Before it had ugly grey walls and navy blue carpet with yellow triangles on it.  And NO furniture just a matress on the floor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So i saved up some dough and put in laminate floors, painted, and actually bought furniture.  Now it is no longer super ghetto!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I still have avacado green appliances tho, but I decided I could live with them..

I dont have any before pics but these ones kind of show how ugly it was. Look at the blinds LOL those were replaced as well...










Much better!





where all the specktra-ing happens...





I definatly need 9 pillows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








My pride and joy <3





My vinstra cabinet for all my MAC (im making another post about this in stash n stats)





My closet and expansion





My original closet lol kinda outgrown...





Purses and Pjs






Dresses and nice pants






I copied this from the ikea store..





Dressy shirts, jeans and pants





Casual shirts and winter clothes






Yep still avacado green...





The only part of the kitchen I use hehe...





Bathroom... super exciting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Where my 42 inch LCD is going... gunna pick it up tonight! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for looking! I love my new room... my parents are kinda annoyed because now they know I will NEVER move out!!!


----------



## Janice (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow that is an AWESOME room makeover! You did a fab job !!


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 17, 2008)

Holy MOLY! Amazing makeover! I love it!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 17, 2008)

I love all the pink...and the fact that you have an old Skin Therapies salt scrub (those are my favourite product EVER from our store)!


----------



## TDoll (Jul 17, 2008)

AWESOME makeover! It looks great!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 17, 2008)

I LOVE it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great job!


----------



## hr44 (Jul 17, 2008)

Your place is absolutely fantastic!!! If I were you and had a bad day I would just enter the room and smile. It's soooo fun and happy!


----------



## Lizzie (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow, that's amazing!! (and I know what you mean about the pillows!)


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 18, 2008)

This is soooo amazing!  You have everything you could possibly need!  If I were you I'd never move out & I would never leave my place!  Love the liquor setup too.  I'm so jealous of everything


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 18, 2008)

srsly jealous!


----------



## Zantedge (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm loving the leopard print!! And I'm jealous of your shoe collection lol.


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jul 18, 2008)

Wowwwww wikkid job!!!! 

I'm so inspired to organize my closet! Love the closet organizer. Where did you get those shoe racks?


----------



## Pamcakes (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm so in love with your shoes collection!


----------



## Edie (Jul 18, 2008)

Can I move in too? haha...

I hate living with boys...everything is BEIGE, BROWN and BLACK in our apartment!! So blah! I'd kill for a pink wall!!! haha


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Jul 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Edie* 

 
_Can I move in too? haha...

I hate living with boys...everything is BEIGE, BROWN and BLACK in our apartment!! So blah! I'd kill for a pink wall!!! haha_

 
I would NEVER be able to live with a boy... well maybe if he didnt mind everything being pink.  In college I dated this guy and he said my dorm was too pink and it gave him a headache... the relationship was over shortly after 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Wowwwww wikkid job!!!! 

I'm so inspired to organize my closet! Love the closet organizer. Where did you get those shoe racks?  
 
I got them at superstore which is kinda like walmart.  Organizing everything was the best thing I ever did... before everything sat in laundry baskets but now everything is sooo easy to find and getting dressed in the morning is a piece of cake!

Thanks for the comments everyone... I have worked on this for months now and im so stoked its finally done... even though Im broke as a joke now!


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Jul 18, 2008)

Whoa! It looks amazing.


----------



## kaexbabey (Jul 18, 2008)

it's so pretty! i love the closet expansion! and all your purses mmm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




where did you get the all pink plastic drawers? the only ones i ever see are purple and pink and they're just bleh.


----------



## florabundance (Jul 18, 2008)

all those clothes!!!!


----------



## Jot (Jul 18, 2008)

looks great - i love the green units


----------



## nunu (Jul 18, 2008)

Amazing!!! it's like my dream room!!!! Love all the pink stuff


----------



## juicygirl (Jul 18, 2008)

*i am now officially OBSESSED with your room and soooo lemming it!!! your shoe and purse collection are to die for!!!*


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 18, 2008)

great job, I love all the pink!


----------



## PBunnieP (Jul 18, 2008)

Awesome job!
*And I have the SAME shoe rack [from Superstore] but not nearly as many pretty shoes as you. 
Horray for another Vancouverette!


----------



## concertina (Jul 18, 2008)

Super job, girl!! LOVE the closet set up!!  

(And maybe I'm just weird, but I love the avocado appliances!!)


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 18, 2008)

You've done an awesome job! I love all the pink! Congrats to you for saving up your money and doing all those bomb azz renovations!


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Jul 18, 2008)

This is seriously the best room makeover ever!  You did an incredible job!


----------



## n_c (Jul 18, 2008)

Good job!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jul 18, 2008)

Omg that is amazing! Its everything I wished my room were to be! Good job!


----------



## xquizite (Jul 18, 2008)

holy crap...
normally i wouldnt like pink to that level, but DAMN, its gorgeous!
i love everything youve done to it!


----------



## Hilly (Jul 18, 2008)

that's hot


----------



## Vixen (Jul 20, 2008)

lol, you are hilarious!  I love it!


----------



## stacylynne (Jul 20, 2008)

You did an amazing job. Love the pink. A girl can never have enough pink


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Jul 20, 2008)

Holy cow that is awesome! The pink and the leopard print compliment each other so well! I wish my basement suite looked that great!


----------



## ashleydenise (Jul 20, 2008)

omg I love it!!

I wish we had basements her in cali! lol


----------



## TwiggyPop (Jul 20, 2008)

Damn! And I thought _my_ closet was something to be envied! 
We both have the hello kitty band aids. haha


----------



## nikki (Jul 20, 2008)

I love your room makeover!!  But, I definitely love your shoes even more ;-)


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 20, 2008)

That is totally awesome!  I love the pink!  That is so nice that you have your own little kitchen too.  If I could have a place like that in my parents house I wouldn't have wanted to move out.


----------



## esmeralda89 (Jul 20, 2008)

I love it its so gorgeous, buy some sheer curtains to cover up the avacado colored kitchen!


----------



## joraye (Jul 21, 2008)

I LOVE IT! Makes me wish I had a basement/extra room....(or wouldn't look like a b*tch to my boyfriend) for my own pink palace!

Kudos to you for the saving and decoration! It's awesome!


----------



## Odette (Jul 21, 2008)

I wouldn't be far off in guessing that your favourite colour is pink right?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It looks great.


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks for the comments everyone! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_That is totally awesome!  I love the pink!  That is so nice that you have your own little kitchen too.  If I could have a place like that in my parents house I wouldn't have wanted to move out.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Haha.... I had a tiny bedroom upstairs that I hated.... I moved out to go to college and then I told my parents I wanted to move back in if I got the basement.  I guess they missed me! 

 Quote:

   I wish we had basements her in cali! lol  
 
no basements in Cali????? Why is that? 

 Quote:

   Holy cow that is awesome! The pink and the leopard print compliment each other so well! I wish my basement suite looked that great!  
 
Thank you! It took sooooo long to find a slipcover for my couch that I liked.. so when I found this one I knew it was perfect! I didnt want a new couch (this one weve had in the family for yeaaaaars!) But it was all ugly and the cats were using it as a scratching post. I didnt wanna get rid of it because its the comfiest couch ever and my friends use it when they sleep over


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jul 29, 2008)

So cool! I love you room makeover!


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 29, 2008)

that is SOOOO cute! im really jealous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and your shoe collection is gorgeous!


----------



## trammie (Jul 29, 2008)

omgg! i love your room! heheh


----------



## MissCrystal (Jul 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tinkee-Belle* 

 
_Ok so i have been living in this basement suite for awhile (in my parents house) and decided to redo it. Before it had ugly grey walls and navy blue carpet with yellow triangles on it. And NO furniture just a matress on the floor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So i saved up some dough and put in laminate floors, painted, and actually bought furniture. Now it is no longer super ghetto!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I still have avacado green appliances tho, but I decided I could live with them..

I dont have any before pics but these ones kind of show how ugly it was. Look at the blinds LOL those were replaced as well...










Much better!





where all the specktra-ing happens...





I definatly need 9 pillows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








My pride and joy <3





My vinstra cabinet for all my MAC (im making another post about this in stash n stats)





My closet and expansion





My original closet lol kinda outgrown...





Purses and Pjs






Dresses and nice pants






I copied this from the ikea store..





Dressy shirts, jeans and pants





Casual shirts and winter clothes






Yep still avacado green...





The only part of the kitchen I use hehe...





Bathroom... super exciting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Where my 42 inch LCD is going... gunna pick it up tonight! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for looking! I love my new room... my parents are kinda annoyed because now they know I will NEVER move out!!!_

 





i love your room, your shoe collection is stunning and gotta love the alcohol collection to lol ..  i  also have the exact same computer desk as u


----------



## Patricia (Jul 29, 2008)

omg i freaking love it


----------



## aleksis210 (Jul 29, 2008)

Very cute...so lucky to have a kitchen!! One of the perks of not having a boyfriend living with you...you can make everything PINK! haha


----------



## geeko (Jul 30, 2008)

OOOooh..

awesome room

I love it.. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## duckduck (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tinkee-Belle* 

 
_I still have avacado green appliances tho, but I decided I could live with them..






Yep still avacado green..._

 
Actually, I can't believe I'm saying this, but I kinda like the avocado green with the pink! You managed to make it look.. kinda cute actually 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Also, I LOVE the floor choice - its gorgeous! Good work!


----------



## JULIA (Jul 30, 2008)

Your place rules =]


----------



## anickia (Jul 30, 2008)

inspiring!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## saab (Jul 30, 2008)

I wish i had a place like that when i was single !! awesome job !!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Aug 6, 2008)

love it


----------



## User93 (Aug 7, 2008)

thats aweesome. Looks like MTV for me.


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Sep 8, 2008)

omgggg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that is amazingggggg
i love itt! you have such good tasteee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it looks very homely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Sep 8, 2008)

I absolutely LOVE your sofa throw, it's lush! I <3 leopard print. Your rooms looks great and you've done a great job of it!


----------



## kera484 (Sep 8, 2008)

Wow, that is an awesome room!!! Love all the pink!! The leopard is awesome too!


----------



## Norwaygirl (Sep 8, 2008)

Ohmigosh your place is SO cute!!!


----------



## kittykit (Sep 19, 2008)

Gorgeous!!! I love PINK!

I've the same pink swivel chair from IKEA too


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh, it's so cute now!


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 19, 2008)

FABulous!!!!!! congrats it looks GREAT!


----------



## Nox (Sep 22, 2008)

YAY for PINK!  (Woo!)

That makeover is totally kick ass.  I would love to have a little touch of the pink here and there, but hubby would never go for it, LOL.


----------



## c00ki312 (Sep 24, 2008)

wow that is the most awesome room ever! this is excatly how i pictured my room/apartment to look like. vanity, closets and shoe rack!


----------



## fillintheblank (Sep 24, 2008)

oh its sooo cute! lol its a huge change from the original picture. I love your closet/vanity area. you did a really good job saving space and all that stuff. and the avocado appliances actually work in that room! lol


----------



## shadowaddict (Sep 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaexbabey* 

 
_it's so pretty! i love the closet expansion! and all your purses mmm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





where did you get the all pink plastic drawers? the only ones i ever see are purple and pink and they're just bleh._

 
I want to know too. I LOVE the pink plastic drawer things. How fun to come home to all that cheerfulness. It's like Betsey Johnson exploded in your apartment, pretty cool.


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Sep 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shadowaddict* 

 
_I want to know too. I LOVE the pink plastic drawer things. How fun to come home to all that cheerfulness. It's like Betsey Johnson exploded in your apartment, pretty cool. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I got them at a grocery store here called Superstore.. its kind of like Walmart.  This was about 3 or so years ago when they had a lot of pink dorm stuff.  Havent seen them lately tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I LOVE LOVE LOVE Betsey Johnson.. she should so come out with a line of home decor!!! I would be in heaven!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 26, 2008)

That is gorgeous... don't you just love Ikea.  I got the same wardrobe as you.


----------



## Kinderwhore (Sep 29, 2008)

NICE! I'm a pink fanatic, so this made me misty-eyed. It's amazing and I am in actual awe.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice makeover.

I read what you said about your green appliances.  I don't know if anyone mentioned this, but I think you can buy special paint for appliances.  You could at least paint them white if they bug you too much.


----------



## mizuki~ (Sep 29, 2008)

Mother frickin' Barbie Dream house! Hahah I love it! Now when are you gonna invite us over for a drink hmm?


----------



## Mizz Coco Lust (Oct 1, 2008)

wow! u did a nice job. thats every girls dream lol.


----------



## Me and MAC (Oct 2, 2008)

Wow you've done such a nice job with it! It's like a little palace


----------



## jenavii (Oct 2, 2008)

You Have My Approval!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hhehe Seriously, it looks great. Makes  me feel inspired to make some changes of my own! lol


----------



## slayervixen (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm not much of a pink girl tbh but that is simply gorgeous. Its just so girly and organised, I adore it.


----------



## Kitface (Oct 4, 2008)

That's craazy! Love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You have so many shoes! I am sooo jealous.


----------



## emeraldjewels (Oct 6, 2008)

That is one amazing make over! i would never move out either!


----------



## smexiebinks (Oct 6, 2008)

Omgsh, your place is amazing!
I love all of the stuff you have and you are just so gorgeous!


----------



## Macprincess17 (Oct 17, 2008)

Love it!!<3


----------



## ApplePeace (Oct 19, 2008)

oh so pink!oh so lovely!


----------



## jdechant (Oct 19, 2008)

I love your new room..your closet/closet space is soooo AMAzing....WOW!!


----------



## TIERAsta (Nov 1, 2008)

Suite is right! When my daddy-o built his new house a couple of years ago I thought I was trying to outgrow my pink phase, so my room is teal and brown. I'm so regretting that I didn't go for pink!


----------



## AliVix1 (Nov 2, 2008)

this is amazing!! can i hire you to do my house??!


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 2, 2008)

wow, great job! I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 pink!


----------



## Reiven (Nov 2, 2008)

WoooooW! O.O That's ....that's.. SO PINK! I <333 it!
and someone went to ikea ;P I actually tried that pink plastic chair some days ago, I liked it and it's cheap!^^


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Nov 2, 2008)

That looks so amazing. You did a fantastic job! Im loving your closet!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Nov 6, 2008)

Your place iS PIMPIN!!!
Luv the PINK
Luv the Hello Kitty (i'm too a big fan!)
Awesome shoe collection, closet, bed, and booze collection, lol!
I'd never move out either!


----------



## l1onqueen (Nov 12, 2008)

I am jealous!  I love the pink.  Too bad I cant OD on pink in my house, the man of the house would not be happy.


----------



## princess_mel_xo (Nov 13, 2008)

OMG its looks awesome. I so need to go buy some paint. What brand/colour did u use? I LOVE IT MUCH!


----------



## lexiesupagirl (Nov 16, 2008)

I just died!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
thats sooo nice


----------



## jollystuikie (Nov 16, 2008)

amazing!!  love it.


----------



## KellyBean (Nov 16, 2008)

that is ADORABLE


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 16, 2008)

OMG AWSOME ROOM!!!!! my room is pink too but ur shoes wooooow i love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 can i have ur room?????


----------



## apaintedlife (Nov 23, 2008)

Fabulous remodel!!!  It looks GREAT!!!  and the "beverages"...mmmmhicupmmmmmmm, LOL


----------



## Foxybronx (Nov 23, 2008)

OMG i love it.. Can you come do my place? lol,


----------



## peruvianprinces (Nov 30, 2008)

love itttttttttttttttttttt.. im pink obssesed as well  
you have pink knifes????
lol
love it


----------



## GirlyDork (Feb 4, 2009)

I have your computer chair. !!! I love the pics. I love pink!!!


----------



## XOXOThatGirl (Mar 15, 2009)

I think someone mentioned it, but they do make appliance paint is almost every color - at least they do in the US.  You could paint them pink, like Barbie's Dream House!


----------



## CherryAcid (Mar 15, 2009)

I wish we had a basement, the worst part of staying at home is the lack of privacy but its too damn expensive to move out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Its like you have a little flat, and i never thought i'd say this but i LOVE the pink!!


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 23, 2009)

Your place is like my dream palace. I LOVE pink!

And ahhhh @ your closet and OC DVDs.


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 25, 2009)

wow that is so bomb!!!! can i move in?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



love the pink, love the makeup, love the shoe rack, love the bar, love your PINK knives! (hahaha yes i saw that!) u must love being home now


----------



## hello_my_apple (Mar 30, 2009)

i know this is old! but you gave me the most fab idea for my new apartment colors. PINK AND BLACK! YAYYYYYY.


----------



## LaVixxen (Mar 30, 2009)

Nice that your an independent woman and got everything yourself. Eventhough I hate pink its very lovely and would make me smile everytime I went back in the house! =)


----------

